# Camera??



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I noticed Alot of people have Great Quality and crisp Photos and im curious what cameras you use and or work the best. Im trying to find one that will put out so i can show you all my Stuff in much more detail.

i have around 600$ to spend but cheaper is always better lol. 

Thanks.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Spend a little more and get a decent DSLR.

For most of my pics, I use a Olympus 720sw. Takes underwater photos


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

really you have two options, spend about 300 bucks on a nice point and shoot like the canon 880 IS or something like that. Or pick up something like a nikon D40 or D60. 

Yes the D40 is "only" 6megapixle but its still a great camera to get you started.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Basically, bigger lenses let in more light with less distortion and bigger sensors tend to more accurately capture what the lens is pointed at.

Just look at the size of a lens on a DSLR vs. a point and shoot - enough said.

The sensors in most small point and shoot cameras is only about 5-7 mm wide where a DSLR will be 22+ mm wide. There's all kinds of trickery and software employed by the various companies, but physics tends to dictate that a *well *designed sensor that's 4x larger will do a better job than the *best *5-7mm sensor and there's no way around it regardless of megapixel.

A good used DSLR is the best way to go if you are willing to spend in the $600 range. Nikon, Canon, Olympus, Pentax are all good, don't get caught up in the insanely anal debate over the minutiae of which ones best.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

If you can't afford a little more for a DSLR and lens, I really think you can't go wrong with the Canon G10. It is as close to a DSLR as you can get. I bought one for my wife at Xmas and I love it. It does a great job of taking pictures in a wide range of situations (Including fish pics).

Check it out...

http://www.adencamera.com/prod-overview.asp?ProdID=2456&Category=5


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

For the amount of money you have to spend, check out Henry's for open box deals. At the camera show, they had a 2 lens Olympus kit for around $400. It wasn't the latest model, but was still an exceptional deal. Keep in mind if you move to DSLR, there are items you will add as time goes on, such as extra lenses, and better flash. Still you can use what you start with and add as needs increase and proficiency warrants it (or finances). The one big advantage of the DSLR is the speed pf shooting compared to point and shoots. The shutter lag is gone, and that is one of the reasons I moved up to DSLR (in my case, a Canon XSi) . The Canon in the link is a point and shoot, but with only 5X zoom, is way overpriced. As mentioned, bigger sensors mean better pictures, but there are 2 sizes (perhaps 3) in use in DSLR cameras. Most use a Type C sensor which is smaller than a full frame sensor which you find on the high end cameras.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

It's a bit pricey but takes pics as good as the XSi and supports .raw imaging. I wouldn't buy it but know three people with it and they love it. As point and shoots go I'd prefer the SX10is for the 20x optical zoom. I have an S1 IS and a S3 IS which I've taken most of my fish pics with. I have a Canon 40D with 6 lenses including two macros but haven't taken a single aquarium pic!!!! I'm not allowed to take the camera to work 

I took all of these pics a couple years ago with my S1 IS which is only 3.2 MP.
http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish.html

If you've seen some of the loach pics that Martin Thoene has posted on loaches.com a lot were taken with a low megapixel camera as well. It's not always megapixels that make the shot.

Experiment. Digital cameras allow you to take unlimited amounts of shots. Change the settings. It took many shots to figure out the settings I like to use. Use a flash

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_2/cav2i2/aquarium_photography/photography.htm



BillD said:


> . The Canon in the link is a point and shoot, but with only 5X zoom, is way overpriced. A


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I also bought a Cannon G10 on Macs advice for what I wanted and I love it, just remember its not only the kind of camera to get good pics its how you use it. If you want simple go with a point and shoot.You can also buy a special cover for underwater pics . Pat


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Awsome thanks for all the info, looks like i got a bit of thinking to do . ill look into the DSLR more likely.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just remember that you can shoot more than your tank with a camera too (as Blasphemous as that statement is...).


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

ahh no doubt, .


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

> The Canon in the link is a point and shoot, but with only 5X zoom, is way overpriced.


Compared to some lower end DSLR's yes but depending on your needs, it is a better camera. 5X zoom is plenty for your average user. It is tiny compared to a DSLR, has a built in flash which makes it easier for inexperienced users to get good shots. It is easy to use. Even automatic mode gets very nice shots. As you learn what the different settings are, you can fine tune and get even better pics.

The look on my wife's face when I put a DSLR in her hand was priceless. 
"you think I want to carry this thing around?" was a direct quote.

While I would prefer a DSLR, they are not right for everyone.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

MacFish said:


> The look on my wife's face when I put a DSLR in her hand was priceless.
> "you think I want to carry this thing around?" was a direct quote.
> 
> While I would prefer a DSLR, they are not right for everyone.


Very true. My wife hates my D70s, loves the pics it takes but the camera's too big for her. She even complains when I carry it on vacation because it's a big expensive thing on your shoulder to worry about when trying to relax and have fun.

She's got a little Canon SD870IS and thinks it's _better_ because the LCD is 2x bigger and it fits in her purse.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

MacFish said:


> Compared to some lower end DSLR's yes but depending on your needs, it is a better camera. 5X zoom is plenty for your average user. It is tiny compared to a DSLR, has a built in flash which makes it easier for inexperienced users to get good shots. It is easy to use. Even automatic mode gets very nice shots. As you learn what the different settings are, you can fine tune and get even better pics.
> 
> The look on my wife's face when I put a DSLR in her hand was priceless.
> "you think I want to carry this thing around?" was a direct quote.
> ...


I love the G series of Canon's. They blow away many of the lower end Nikon, Pentax DSLRs.

You should have seen the look on my face having to carry our 40D and 4 lenses through the jungles of Belize and Guatemala for a month last year in 35+ deg temps . Sometimes I wish we had just taken the G9 (which we have since sold)


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I've got a Canon G9 and I'm fairly happy with it, its no DSLR but its good. It's higher ISO settings are pretty useless in low light, it can get very noisy. But in the 80/100/200 area it does ok.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

So i ws checkin a few cams out and i seen this one OLYMPUS EVOLT E-520 W/14-42 + 40-150 not 100% sure about the numers meanings etc.. lol but it looked pritty decent. what do you guys think? its about 670$


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

a lot of miss information going around it seems. Better is a relative term really. On one hand yes a Nikon D70 is going to be better than a point and shoot canon in terms of image quality and there being less noise at high ISO settings. However if you never take the Dslr out with you then its not really better is it. The best camera is one you'll use. 

You just have to decide what is most important to you. Do you want max image quality regardless of camera size. Get a low end dslr and a decent lens. Do you want to be able to carry the camera around in your pocket? in that case get something more like a Canon SD880 which is a great point and shoot without having to spending 500 bucks. 

On the point of x5 vs x10 zoom on a point and shoot. Optically the longer the zoom the worse it tends to be. now of course this isn't always the case however just a general rule. Just as an example the Panasonic LX-3 is only 2.5x zoom and costs over 500 bucks. Why is this? because its a very fast lens for shooting in low light handheld. A camera with a x10 zoom and a slow lens would just be a blurry mess in the same situation. 

sorry for the long post


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

true enough, Julian. After some obvious spec choices it really comes down to what feels right to you. the size of the camera vs what you intend to use it for should be high priority, everything else can fall into place under that choice.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah indeed, Well Size doesnt matter at all. I just want the Best crystal clear images i can get basicly. not good with camera lingo yet DSLR meaning?. I would be using this for Macro shots of insects, My aquariums/fish, Birds/outdoors and maby a few family shots. but mainly Fish/Insects.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

if you know what an slr camera is, its just the Digital version. I dont know what slr means, but i got a great used one for 20 bucks off craigslist (I wanted a slr not digital, tryin old school- suspense on what the shots look like) its teh camera with the lenses that you can change--- the lenses stick out fromthe body of the camera. I have friends, and even my brother who thinks he is a professional, went to college for itand has way too much stuff, but he is able to get amazing shots with my camera I use for work and its 120 bucks from walmart and a regualr digital all in one camera with a ton of settings including macro. tripods are the huge issue to hold the camera steady to get the clear shots when the apperature is open longer than usual.. i think thats what its called


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I use the Kodak Easyshare Z740...not as bulky as some models, yet not credit card thin. Push button swith from EVF to LCD displays, 1.8 - 5MP selection, 10x Optical 5x Advanced Digital....I like it.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

looks nice.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

yea a few of the point and shoots have a half decent macro setting. Just make sure you leave some of your budget for a tripod , case and memory for the camera.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

oh sorry one more thing i should point out about macro work. Look for a camera that gives you a decent working distance. For example, you don't want the macro to only work if you're 2cm away from your subject. You want to be able to hold the camera back and still have it go into macro mode. And in general you want to zoom all the way out, this will last you focus the closest.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah i for got about that lol thanks.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm really happy with my G9, it's the older version of the new G10.. I love it.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

XbrandonX said:


> I'm really happy with my G9, it's the older version of the new G10.. I love it.


nice this is the camera I have, not to hijack the thread, but do you have a fav mode for shooting aquariums?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Lots of good points mentioned here. A good one being a camera that isn't used is not very good. Personally, I found the lag with point and shoots to be unbearable. If things were moving I rarely got the shot I took. While I have the Canon XSi, we also have 2 Panasonics with 6 x and 12x zooms. Both of these cameras take excellent pictures although they are 7 and 5 megapixels. We take them on vacations, because both will fit into a room safe, and as yet I don't have a long lens for the XSi. However, neither will take pictures in low light the way the XSi does, and wiyth virtually no lag. A DSLR is not for everyone, but for those with an interest in photography, it is a natural progression to move up to one eventually. As far as high megapixel point and shoots go, there has been some discussion about the higher megapixel cameras not producing images that are as clear as the lower megapixel cameras. The reason being that while the megapixel count has increased, the size of the sensor hasn't. I can't speak to this, although there is a logic to it.
The other problem with a DSLR, is that buying the initial kit is only the beginning.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

There's more than just the camera...there's lighting and where and how you place it. I use an Olympus E-300 with Nikon lenses and Vivitar flashes....amongst other bits and pieces.


----------



## zenkeri (Jan 17, 2009)

*Camera*

Hi all: just to add my 2 cents SLR stand for single lens reflexs, it refers to the mirror inside the camera's body which snaps when you take the pic. That's why you hear that shutter sound. Which they recreate in the point and shoot. I have a Canon rebel XT and a sony DsC-T100. The DSLR for when I shoot pic at softball games and weddings the point and shoot for camping and vacations where it would be much easier to carry. If you're looking for macro feature the sony has a normal macro and a super macro where you can place the camera within a few inches of the subject and still focus. W/ a Dslr you'll need to buy a special lens and maybe a macro flash, sadly mucho dollars. As far as megapixals, it not that important only if you plan to print your photos to poster size. I had an old nikon digital camera at 3megs and the pictures were very clear. If you're interested in shooting bird photos then the DSlR w/ a good zoom lens is needed. Point and shoots will zoom but not that powerful and small lens does not allow enough light to give good blur free images. the numbers you were referring to earlier ie 14-50 and 40-110 for example are zoom ranges. In conventional camera 35mm would be like actual size and 110 would zoom in. So a 14mm is a wide angle to take large group shots, w/ digital cameras a 110 zoom is like 200mm in a conventional camera. have fun shopping


----------



## zenkeri (Jan 17, 2009)

*forgot something*

hi forgot one point: when buying a point and shoot, try to get one w/ the highest optical zoom and not digital zoom. Optical zoom is the actual ability of the built in lens to zoom in on an object, while the digital zoom is how the software fudges w/ the subject image to make it appear closer, in other words it doesn't really zoom in any further, just a way to sell the camera.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks for the info zenkeri.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

BillD said:


> Personally, I found the lag with point and shoots to be unbearable. If things were moving I rarely got the shot I took.
> <SNIP>
> 
> The other problem with a DSLR, is that buying the initial kit is only the beginning.


Trying to catch a pic of any fish that's alive with a camera that takes 1/2 second + to shoot after you press the button is a tough thing indeed. It can take a lot of patience even with a fast camera. I've never owned a photogenic fish who stayed where I needed them to.

LOL. Only the beginning is right...more/faster lenses, a bigger external flash, good tripod, if your not careful, cameras are just like fish when a 10G starter kit can lead to a 30G, to a 50G to a 75G, then planted, then SW and then...



zenkeri said:


> hi forgot one point: when buying a point and shoot, try to get one w/ the highest optical zoom and not digital zoom. Optical zoom is the actual ability of the built in lens to zoom in on an object, while the digital zoom is how the software fudges w/ the subject image to make it appear closer, in other words it doesn't really zoom in any further, just a way to sell the camera.


Zenkeri's point about physical lens zoom vs. digital or software zoom is a very good one. Don't let a shady salesperson ever tell you an 11x digital zoom is better than a good 5-6x optical zoom. If you want to crop and enlarge digital files, do it on a PC.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

haha i agree many starter kits for decent cams start 500 area and thats basic, so i get to look forward to my next investment  lol, I think ill be able to buy the basic and then a decent lens, Any suggestions on what lenses?. Good example of what im trying to accomplish is Riceburners photo.


----------



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

I have an older canon 20D SLR with a few budget lenses. I love the camera. I think the number one thing is to use and learn any camera, be it point and shoot or SLR. The SLR will however have more flexability. Even a slow P&S might be fine if the tank is well light up.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

awwww..shucks...  


I've been into photography longer than I've been into fish, so this combines the two.

Realistically, it's all in the lenses...any DSLR or SLR body will do, but it's all in the glass....and light....and experience...and patience...and shooting a lot....


----------



## Grafix Ink. (Mar 12, 2009)

i have a canon 10d for sale if interested... for dirt cheap - havnt posted yet. shoot me a pm... 
can sell with just the body or complete with kit lens...


----------



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

I would get a Nikon D60 kit for around $500 and an additional 50mm F1.8 lens which is pretty cheap.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

and get a Tamron AF 90mm f/2.8 for about $700. I use that and my 50mm f/1.4 a lot.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

alright man thanks.


----------

